# Purpose of the Rubber Ring on Forks



## hwangnyc (May 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone tell me the purpose of the Rubber Ring on the forks? I have a Reba RL 29er fork and the ring is always all the way at the top of the shock. Does this mean I should be adjusting my travel or run more or less pressure? Any insight would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

If you move it down toward the slider, you can tell how much your fork compresses. If you are moving it down constantly, and it always ends up at the top, you are using all your travel.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

It's for adjusting sag.
How to Adjust a Suspension Fork


----------



## hwangnyc (May 10, 2012)

I know the reba travel can be adjusted. Therefore If I'm using up all my travel I guess it's advisable to add more?


----------



## MoTec (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah. If the ring is ending up at the very top after a ride you are bottoming out - or very nearly so - and should probably add a bit of pressure.


----------



## gsoroos (Jan 4, 2012)

hwangnyc said:


> I know the reba travel can be adjusted. Therefore If I'm using up all my travel I guess it's advisable to add more?


I would make sure your sag is adjusted correctly before adding more travel as adding more travel could raise your fork length and throw the geometry of your bike off slightly.

If sag is adjusted correctly, I would add a little more preload and/or adjust the compression. I'd only add travel as a last resort, especially as doing so you will need to adjust all of these other things too.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

Your suspension should be set up so that you do use all of your travel during a typical ride. Using all your travel does not mean bottoming out. If you are doing that then you need to make some adjustments to either your spring rate, spring pre load, or your air pressure if your running an air fork. This is assuming your SAG is adjusted correctly as owtdorz mentioned. I think typical sag is 25%-30% of your total travel. I pesonally am running about 1 1/4" travel on my 6" fork and it is working great for me.


EDIT: I just read the link that owtdorz posted. I says to check your sag while sitting. I personally check mine in the standing/attack position as it is the position I am usually in while riding. Not sure if anyone else does it this way.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

hwangnyc said:


> I know the reba travel can be adjusted. Therefore If I'm using up all my travel I guess it's advisable to add more?


It's not about travel at this point. You should be using that rubber ring to estimate the sag (when you're seated on the bike it should be between 20-30%) and adjust the air pressure in the shock to stiffen it (in your case).






It's always good to leave 5-10% travel on the very top so your shock doesn't bottom out except in extreme "oh shït" situations.

-S


----------

